# Monarch lathe for you battle ship.



## Shootymacshootface (Feb 15, 2020)

Not far from me.


----------



## NCjeeper (Feb 15, 2020)

1200 bucks. That's a steal.


----------



## Shootymacshootface (Feb 15, 2020)

Thats what I  was thinking.


----------



## JimDawson (Feb 15, 2020)

Wish I were closer, it would be sitting in my shop right now.


----------



## mmcmdl (Feb 15, 2020)

Is this lathe gone ? Can't find it on cl .


----------



## Shootymacshootface (Feb 15, 2020)

Yup, gone.


----------



## mmcmdl (Feb 15, 2020)

That would have been a keeper , well worth the drive .


----------



## middle.road (Feb 15, 2020)

mmcmdl said:


> That would have been a keeper , well worth the drive .


And where would you put it?


----------



## Shootymacshootface (Feb 15, 2020)

I know, no room and no extra $ right now.


----------



## mmcmdl (Feb 15, 2020)

Just slip it into the garage . No one would notice !


----------



## Shootymacshootface (Feb 15, 2020)

Fun to look. Thats how I found my Clausing 3329 for $450. Tell work I gotta go, withdraw money from 3 accounts hook up the trailer and geterdone!


----------

